# старый и новый



## nech (28 Май 2014)

Дорогие коллеги представьте ситуацию...
Два инструмента за одни и те же деньги оба от лучших итальянских производителей, но в одном случае более продвинутая модель со сроком эксплуатации от 5 лет и более в другом новый инструмент ступенькой ниже.Что вы бы выбрали?Спасибо.


----------



## bombastic (28 Май 2014)

я бы взял бу топовый. если бы знал мастера голосов. выбор очевиден.


----------



## zet10 (28 Май 2014)

Вы хотя бы модели то озвучьте и цену,а то разговор не о чем получается.


----------



## vev (28 Май 2014)

*nech*,

Скорее соглашусь с Артемом: по-жизни предпочитаю брать б/у, но классом выше. Хотя в данном случае все-таки неплохо услышать что новое, а что б/у.


----------



## nech (28 Май 2014)

Бугари 288 старенький около 7-10 лет(после концертирующего музыканта и 3-их рук) и Борсини виена 414 новая.цены в районе 180-190 т.р


----------



## zet10 (28 Май 2014)

*nech*,
А Вы их сами в глаза видели?,играли на них?...
Доверять словам продавцов я бы не стал.
Да и цены за прямодечные инструменты заоблачные.


----------



## bombastic (28 Май 2014)

это не тот ли, на котором сын Дранги консу закончил? мне его ещё за 450 тр предлогали.
Бугари не всегда лучший выбор - эти инструменты как правило показывают разные динамики в разных акустиках, например пробивной в маленькой комнате и не слышно ничего в зале. Возможно, что 7 лет назад эту модель ещё делали нормально, но я сейчас держал бугари в руках - мне очень не понравилось. Щупать нужно, играть.
Я бы взял 10 летний Пиджини Сириус, Саббатини или Артиджиана голосами в замен любого нового, но их никто не продаст без знакомства, плюс ещё они в цене не особо проседают, мастеровые.


----------



## nech (28 Май 2014)

я же написал цену


----------



## zet10 (28 Май 2014)

*nech*,повторюсь что цена за инструменты с прямой декой Ооочень высока,но это конечно Вам решать.
Лучше добавить еще 40 тыс и купить новый Скандалли супер.


----------



## nech (28 Май 2014)

боюсь уже некуда добовлять и так на пределе лемитов выбираю.


----------



## zet10 (28 Май 2014)

Тогда покупайте Борсини переплачивая в два раза,уж все лучше чем Бугари.
Хотя я бы не купил не то не другое...выброшенные деньги.


----------



## nech (28 Май 2014)

)


----------

